# 3-month old hasn't pooped in almost 24 hours



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

She last went last night, but has had pee dipes all day- should I worry?


----------



## dylan (Sep 20, 2006)

I wouldn't worry yet.
Does she seem uncomfortable?
It might be just her constitution. My daughter didn't poop much as a newborn/infant and my midwife said since she was peeing fine, and didn't seem uncomfy, that all was well. That was ten years ago, and my dd STILL has a slow contstitution that way!


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

*Soz to sound nosey, is your dd breastfed? breastfed babies can go as long as a week without pooing its completely normal for bf babies, soz if baby is ff as i don't anything about how often ff babies should poo*


----------



## Amila (Apr 4, 2006)

Yup, EBF


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

No worries. My 1st DD would go 10 days between poops (but watch out on day 10!!). My ds (11 weeks) has just started skipping days. Totally normal for EBF at this age.


----------



## beckyand3littlemonsters (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Amila* 
Yup, EBF

*Totally normal then hun bm is so good for baby that sometimes its absorbed strait into babies body rather then comeing out of the other end iykwim*


----------



## indeospero (May 23, 2005)

Completely normal. I've heard that up to a _month_ (!!) can be normal!


----------



## sehbub (Mar 15, 2006)

Totally normal, as long as she's not in obvious pain.

We freaked out too when DD started going a long time without defecating, but the ped said unless it had been at least a week or she was in obvious pain, there was no reason to be concerned. She was going every 4 days like clockwork, and now she goes once a day at 6 months old.

She'll be fine!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, my bf baby used to go 7-10 days between poops sometimes. Enjoy it while it lasts. Once my dd started solids, it was back to once or twice a day.


----------



## SarahA (Jul 8, 2006)

Totally normal!







: My dd would go days between, I heard other people say it was normal, I read it was normal, doc said it was normal but I still freaked out. I know its hard but it really is okay.


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

My ds went from several a day to once a week and he's 11 wks now. I still freak out a little bit they are just fine, no constipation so I just let nature take its course.


----------



## AutumnMama (Jan 2, 2004)

I wouldn't worry either, my first two would go 5-10 days inbetween, and DS2 just went a week without going (he actually pooped right after I read this post about an hour ago







). He's only 5 weeks old.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

also you know it could be a growth spurt.


----------



## wirewendy (Nov 19, 2005)

This question seems to pop up a lot, and to me it is such a cute question, mainly because I remember worrying about it myself, and of all of the absolutely hilarious laughs my husband and I had when she would fiinally have a "blow-out!" I mean, literally I wanted to cut her shirt off rather than risk getting poop all over her face and hair.














Once she did it on the lane. Oh boy, that was really funny to us, but probably not to anyone sitting around us!


----------



## ilanam (Sep 27, 2006)

I would not worry about this at all unless you are having problems too. My ds went a full 15 days without a poop at about 6 weeks or so...we were worried, but we talked with his Naturopath and his GP and they both agreed that if he was peeing ok, bfing ok, behaving normally otherwise and showing no specific senstivity to his tummy/intestinal area that we were fine. In fact, his Naturopath said that he probably just had a super healthy and effecient system. They did make sure that I was having regular bm's, though. Since that was the case, my naturo said, "you're eating well, he's eating well...obviously there's just not a lot of waste". So hang tight...

You can: eat lots of stool loosening foods: papaya, macadamia nuts, deep greens and LOTS OF WATER and peppermint tea (aids constipation, among other things) and gently massage baby's belly after a bath.

If you reach a point where you are really worried, our GP said that an ultrasound of his belly wouldn't be out of the question to make sure that there was no blockage or anything. We didn't ever reach that point, but it seemed like it would be a reasonable next step.

Good luck and enjoy the easy diaper duty!!! believe me, you'll look back fondly at this stage when he's taking three poops a day!!


----------



## CrunchyKat (Mar 20, 2006)

Completely normal, nothing to worry about.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Just check her tummy occasionally for distension and soreness.


----------



## Rio Mama (Apr 9, 2006)

My 4mo has gone a day or two occasionally, & on reflection, I'll realize that I haven't been hydrating myself sufficiently, so I'll drink a bunch of water & pop a vitamin C, and before another day goes by, the baby will have pooped.


----------

